# Hoyt vantage x8 for sale



## Basjan (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoyt Vantage X8 for sale, Jet black, xt 2000 limbs, C2 cam and a half plus, adjusts from 29-31 draw length. x-strings, very good condition. R6 800 ono call me on 082 534 5513


----------

